
Neave Strobe ...like dropping acid, but not - rglovejoy
http://www.neave.com/strobe/
======
DanielStraight
That was freaking amazing. I had no idea what to expect, and if you had told
me, I wouldn't have believed it.

Now, how does it work?

------
Tichy
So can I claim I did acid now?

